# Elle et sa famille sont humain(e)s - accord de l'adjectif



## l'apprenti

La semaine dernière il y a eu un article dans Le Monde par Christian Salmon, Storytelling, au sujet de l'élection aux Etats-Unis.

Dans l'article, il a écrit: _Mais toute cette histoire ne signifie qu'une chose : *elle* et *sa famille* sont *humains*." (C'est la parole d'un américain qui parle de Sarah Palin, co-listière de John McCain, les candidats pour le parti républicain)_

Les deux sujets dans la phrase sont féminines, mais l'adjective humain est dans la forme masculine.

C'est possible d'utiliser un adjectif comme ça? Ça donne un autre sens de la phrase ?

Merci,


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, tu as parfaitement raison : seul _elle et sa famille sont humain*e*s_ est correct d'un point de vue purement grammatical.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut l'apprenti,

J'ai l'impression qu'ici « humain » est utilisé comme substantif, pas comme adjectif.
Elle et sa famille sont _des _humains (des êtres humains). Non ?
(et sa famille comporte certainement des hommes ! )


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne crois pas, non. Dirais-tu vraiment _Elle est humain_ au lieu de _Elle est humain*e*_ et _Sa famille est humain_ au lieu de _Sa famille est humain*e*_ ?


----------



## Calamitintin

Ca ne me choque pas du tout "elle et sa famille sont humains"...Je suis de l'avis de Karine et la suis donc !


----------



## itka

C'est curieux, car ta démonstration est impeccable, MCapello, mais ça ne me choque pas non plus de dire _"Elle et sa famille sont humains"._

Je trouverais bien étrange, au contraire : _"Elle et sa famille sont humaines".
_
Est-ce parce qu'inconsciemment, on rétablit un masculin sous-entendu (dans la famille, il y a des hommes) ou parce qu'il s'agit d'un nom, comme le dit Karine... je ne saurais le dire...(tu as raison, MC, on ne pourrait pas accepter :*_Elle est _humain.)

Bref : je ne sais pas, mais ça me paraît utilisable !


----------



## l'apprenti

Merci de toutes les réponses.

Dans la discussion ci-dessus, il y a qqch que je ne comprends pas ... la notion que sa (ou une) famille comporte des hommes peut changer l'accordance avec un adjectif.

Par extension, <<_l'équipe_>>, ou n'importe quel mot féminin pour un groupe, peut être accordé avec les adjectifs masculin aussi. Je crois que ça ne va pas marcher.


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> C'est curieux, car ta démonstration est impeccable, MCapello, mais ça ne me choque pas non plus de dire _"Elle et sa famille sont humains"._


En fait, tout bien réfléchi, ça ne me choque pas vraiment non plus, mais dans ce cas, je dirais plutôt que _humain_ reste un adjectif et qu'il s'agit d'une syllepse (accord selon le sens et non grammatical).


----------



## CapnPrep

Acceptez-vous donc finalement _Sa famille est humains_, avec syllepse ? Ou _Leurs familles sont humains_, pour écarter le problème de l'accord en nombre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Curieusement, je peux me résoudre à écrire _Elle et sa famille sont humains_, mais en aucun cas _Sa famille est humain(s)_ …


----------



## tilt

Pareil !
Mais je ne dirais pas non plus _Elle et sa mère sont humains._


----------



## Guillaumet

Bonjour à tous, 
J'ai un petit doute aujourd'hui concernant l'accord du participe passé en genre avec l'auxiliaire être.
Je dois écrire :
-Marie et sa famille sont parties en vacances
-Marie et sa famille sont partis en vacances.
J'ai interrogé plusieurs personnes et les avis sont divergents. Moi j'opte pour "partis" car dans la famille il y a des hommes. Si je met "parties", j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a que des femmes, même si grammaticalement c'est logique. ‎

Qu'en dites-vous ? 

Guillaume


----------



## MickaelV

Guillaumet said:


> -Marie et sa famille sont parties en vacances


 

Les deux sont féminins.
Si vous avez un doute, pensez indépendamment de Marie:
"Une famille est partie en vacances."
Là vous oubliez de savoir si la famille contient ou non des hommes.


----------



## Guillaumet

Merci MickaelV ! Heureusement je connais les règles de bases, j'ai bien vu que ce sont deux sujets féminins ^^. Je me demandais si "sont partis" pouvait être accepté.
Par exemple, "elle et ses potes sont partis", rien nous dit si ses potes sont des garçons ou des filles. On peut accorder comme on veut. Avec famille je pensais à la même chose, bien que famille soit féminin. 
Grosso modo, est-ce que le sujet implicite peut dominer le sujet explicite?


----------



## MickaelV

Pas à ma connaissance, mais attendons la réponse de Maître Capello.


----------



## Maître Capello

L'accord grammatical strict impose le féminin, mais le masculin est envisageable par syllepse (cf. le début de ce fil).


----------



## Nicomon

Perso,  je contournerais le problème et je dirais :   - _Marie est partie en vacances avec sa famille_.
Ou bien :  - _Marie et les membres de sa famille sont partis en vacances_.

Même sans ajouter «  _les membres de  » _je trouve très curieux d'écrire « _Marie et sa famille sont parti*e*s_ ».
Je préfère de loin l'accord de sens / la syllepse. 

Si « moi » est une femme,  écririez-vous en féminisant le tout : 
_Ma famille et moi sommes allé*e*s / sommes folles de joie / sommes mort*e*s de peur ?_  Moi, pas.


----------



## janpol

"humains" est bien un adjectif : le contraire serait "inhumains". Si c'était un nom, on dirait "non humains", je crois. Ceci dit, la faute qui est dénoncée ici est très fréquente sous une autre forme : des singuliers collectifs (famille, couple, équipe, classe, bande, régiment, armée, bataillon, parti, assemblée, brigade etc...) repris par des pronoms pluriels. "l'équipe a bien joué. Ils ont dominé leurs adversaires."


----------



## Maître Capello

À noter que s'il y a bien une incohérence grammaticale, ce n'est pas une faute à proprement parler étant donné que la syllepse est un procédé parfaitement licite.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je suis d'accord avec Nico : mieux vaut contourner le problème.


----------

